# LG G Slate V909 Rebooting (loop) after Unlocking the bootloader



## DFDMedic44 (Jan 13, 2013)

Has anyone else had this problem? The Tablet runs for about 5 mins with the stock / 3.1 roms then it reboots? Oddity when I load CM10 the tablet is stable. The unlock zip I used did have a radio,img in it. Can this be caused by the wrong radio binaries ?

Help


----------



## Chaos0344 (Nov 20, 2013)

Did you find a solution to this problem? I am having the same one.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Can either of you post a logcat?


----------

